# Another Brexit thread! Video



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well a light hearted funny one, dont panic. 

Sadly I cannot claim the credit for this one but its funny. 

Courtesy of Roger the Prof (Fruitcakes)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

12 EU related posts on the active pages, enough I think, posted here so I don't make it 13, as that would be unlucky


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That is SOOOOOOOO funny..

dickweasel









Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah it is funny. I was going to call the thread something like "Motorhome broken down" Kev to disguise it so it didnt look like another Brexit thread but I decided that would be completely deceitful and I think the country has had enough of that.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for that barry, absolutely PMSL, please give prof a medal

At the end i literally had tears in my eyes, i just don't know whether it's because of how hilarious the video is or from total despair of what's happening to our wonderful kingdom


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> That is SOOOOOOOO funny..
> 
> dickweasel
> 
> ...


Another keyboard warrior, would you have dared say that to my face?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Another keyboard warrior, would you have dared say that to my face?


Dont be daft Kev. Graham was referring to a comment in the video that he found funny NOT calling you a Dickweasel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Dont be daft Kev. Graham was referring to a comment in the video that he found funny NOT calling you a Dickweasel


If so then my sincere apologies to Graham, but it certainly looked that way from here.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If so then my sincere apologies to Graham, but it certainly looked that way from here.


Watch the video Kev.

Sal


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Watch the video Kev.
> 
> Sal


I'd rather not thanks Sal


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If so then my sincere apologies to Graham, but it certainly looked that way from here.


No worries :thumbup:

The video is well funny Kev...it is worth it, really. I have never heard the term "dickweasel" before hence my quoting it.

...and yes, I would....if the situation warranted it :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> No worries :thumbup:
> 
> The video is well funny Kev...it is worth it, really. I have never heard the term "dickweasel" before hence my quoting it.
> 
> ...


  I've seen the same vid in different guises several times and it's jsuit a bit too boring now, so I'll pass.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

:laugh: :laugh: I've been in double stitches here. Yes, the video was funny, though not that funny because I think Boris does really want to run the country. But the following posts curled me up. Graham just repeating 'dickweasel', and Kev thinking he was calling him names, and Barry smoothing things over...

Sorry Kev, it really was so funny to me. I know you all love each other really. :kiss::kiss:

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> :laugh: :laugh: I've been in double stitches here. Yes, the video was funny, though not that funny because I think Boris does really want to run the country. But the following posts curled me up. Graham just repeating 'dickweasel', and Kev thinking he was calling him names, and Barry smoothing things over...
> 
> Sorry Kev, it really was so funny to me. I know you all love each other really. :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Chris


I think we should all now refer to Kev as Dickweasel anyway.  or DW for short.

Come on Kev, come back to the forum. It wont be the same without you.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd not heard it before and I'm still smiling :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> I think we should all now refer to Kev as Dickweasel anyway.  or DW for short.
> 
> Come on Kev, come back to the forum. It wont be the same without you.


Barry, you might be able to get away with it, just. But I certainly wouldn't.

Chris


----------

